# What generation is this Cabela's MES?  $99



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2017)

I can't find squat...  Potentially a good deal but weirded out by the lack of info.  Thanks in advance!  http://www.cabelas.com/product/MASTERBUILT-SE-ELCTR-BLK-PROB/2583054.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

I think it is gen. 2.5

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/#post_1149932

Check out bears masterbuilt thread.



And this guy likes his.. 

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/gen-1-vs-gen-2-vs-gen-2-5.264427/#post-1720494


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

zwiller said:


> I can't find squat...  Potentially a good deal but weirded out by the lack of info.  Thanks in advance!  http://www.cabelas.com/product/MASTERBUILT-SE-ELCTR-BLK-PROB/2583054.uts?slotId=0




That is a Generation #1.
$129 is a good price, as I've seen them from $99 to $199.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2017)

I have that exact smoker . Bought from Cabelas in 2013 for $149.00 as a black Friday deal . 4 years of heavy use . Guess I got lucky , no problems other than the normal learning curve .

Ok , have to correct myself . I have this one . Maybe the same .
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1621836&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2583054
What's the difference in the two ?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

:D

No bluetooth. I see.. I wouldn't want Bluetooth


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> :D
> 
> No bluetooth. I see.. I wouldn't want Bluetooth




Bluetooth comes with the Gen #2.5.
Like I said, the one zwiller asked about is a Gen #1.
Why confuse things by even bringing up Bluetooth?

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I have that exact smoker . Bought from Cabelas in 2013 for $149.00 as a black Friday deal . 4 years of heavy use . Guess I got lucky , no problems other than the normal learning curve .
> 
> Ok , have to correct myself . I have this one . Maybe the same .
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1621836&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2583054
> *What's the difference in the two ?*




Nothing---They're Both Gen #1 without window in door, and newer Gen #1 Control box.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you sir .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> I have that exact smoker . Bought from Cabelas in 2013 for $149.00 as a black Friday deal . 4 years of heavy use . Guess I got lucky , no problems other than the normal learning curve .
> 
> Ok , have to correct myself . I have this one . Maybe the same .
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1621836&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2583054
> What's the difference in the two ?






zwiller said:


> I can't find squat...  Potentially a good deal but weirded out by the lack of info.  Thanks in advance!  http://www.cabelas.com/product/MASTERBUILT-SE-ELCTR-BLK-PROB/2583054.uts?slotId=0





*Guys,
After some studying, I should say that the one Chopsaw is showing is definitely a Gen #1.

The one Zwiller is showing has the Gen #1 exterior, but since it doesn't show the inside, the inside could be a Gen #1, or it could be the inside of a Gen #2.5, which would make it a "Hybrid". It wouldn't really matter---They're both good.
The only thing bad would be if it has the top vent on the back right instead of the back left, but it can be dealt with.

Bear*


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Gents!  Half of me said 2.5 since I think Gen2 is front touch panel and the other half said it's gotta be older for such a low price.  Hopefully this thing has the wheels on the back.

Just pulled the trigger.  $99 and free ship code...  Interested in how it compares to my MB gasser.  Bluetooth, window, and stainless can wait.  :D   Todd was still running the Black Friday code so I got the AMNPS and a load of apple pellets and dust to boot.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Thanks Gents!  Half of me said 2.5 since I think Gen2 is front touch panel and the other half said it's gotta be older for such a low price.  Hopefully this thing has the wheels on the back.
> 
> Just pulled the trigger.  $99 and free ship code...  Interested in how it compares to my MB gasser.  Bluetooth, window, and stainless can wait.  :D   Todd was still running the Black Friday code so I got the AMNPS and a load of apple pellets and dust to boot.  Thanks again.



You did Great !!!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 28, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> *Guys,
> After some studying, I should say that the one Chopsaw is showing is definitely a Gen #1.
> 
> The one Zwiller is showing has the Gen #1 exterior, but since it doesn't show the inside, the inside could be a Gen #1, or it could be the inside of a Gen #2.5, which would make it a "Hybrid". It wouldn't really matter---They're both good.
> ...




Bear, 

Why would it be bad if the top vent was on the back right?

Denny


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2017)

Per MB Customer Service: Model is custom offering only to Cabela's but Gen 1.  Per Cabela's, round water pan and vent on top right...  First time I have heard of vent placement issue.  I plan to add some thermal mass,. not sure if that will help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Per MB Customer Service: Model is custom offering only to Cabela's but Gen 1.  Per Cabela's, round water pan and vent on top right...  First time I have heard of vent placement issue.  I plan to add some thermal mass,. not sure if that will help.





GATOR240 said:


> Bear,
> 
> Why would it be bad if the top vent was on the back right?
> 
> Denny



That's the only thing wrong with a Gen #1:
With the heating element mostly on the Right, and the Top Vent on the Right, the heat runs straight up from the Heating element & out the Top Right Vent.
It's not as big a problem with the MES 30 as it is with the MES 40, but it can still be a problem, causing the Right side of the smoker to be hotter than the Left side.
If you have that problem, let me know & I'll show you a Simple way to push the heat to the left & middle to even out the Heat.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 28, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That's the only thing wrong with a Gen #1:
> With the heating element mostly on the Right, and the Top Vent on the Right, the heat runs straight up from the Heating element & out the Top Right Vent.
> It's not as big a problem with the MES 30 as it is with the MES 40, but it can still be a problem, causing the Right side of the smoker to be hotter than the Left side.
> If you have that problem, let me know & I'll show you a Simple way to push the heat to the left & middle to even out the Heat.
> ...



Thanks Bear.  I kind of thought that could possibly be the problem. So far I haven't noticed any major heating problems with mine, but I've only had it since the first of Nov. and am still dialing it in. Do you think it will become more prevalent as it gets colder out?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

GATOR240 said:


> Thanks Bear.  I kind of thought that could possibly be the problem. So far I haven't noticed any major heating problems with mine, but I've only had it since the first of Nov. and am still dialing it in. Do you think it will become more prevalent as it gets colder out?




It's really hard to say. The MES 30 isn't near as wide as the MES 40, so the heat doesn't have to stray over much to get to the middle or left side.
When I had an MES 30 Gen #1, it was noticeable enough to put a deflector in, but not needed as much as in my MES 40 Gen #1.
Now I use an MES 40 Gen #2.5, and since the top vent is in the back left, I don't have that problem with that one at all.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Dec 11, 2017)

Just discovered this thread.I too got in on the black friday deal,$99 is a steal.Took a little while to find this thread but this is the info I was looking for,I feel even better about this purchase.Great info Bear.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2017)

Don't forget to do the rebate.  I finally have to cut the UPC off the box and pitch it to the dismay of my 4YO who loved playing with it.


----------



## CoogSmoke (Dec 14, 2017)

Can anyone tell what generation this MES 30 is?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/30-Digital-Smoker-with-Pewter-Door/825793330

It has the vent on the top right. It appears to have the 2.5 internals (the multi level drip pan). It did not come with a remote. The supports for the grates are stamped into the side wall. It only comes with 3 grates but has supports for 4. Here's the same model but with a black door:


I hope this is a good model, because i just picked one up at my local walmart for $50!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks exactly like mine except the silver door and 1 less rack.   I actually called Masterbuilt and YES someone answered and took the time to confirm for me but looks Gen1 to me.  $50?!  Great deal.  Be sure and get an AMNPS for it.  

Can I buy a remote from Masterbuilt and worth it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2017)

CoogSmoke said:


> Can anyone tell what generation this MES 30 is?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/30-Digital-Smoker-with-Pewter-Door/825793330
> 
> ...




That is a "Hybrid", with the Gen #1 exterior, and the Gen #2.5 Interior.
Were it not for the top vent being on the right side, I would say that would be the Best one of all, because it is RF instead of Bluetooth.
The only thing bad about it is the top vent is on the right, but it's not as big a problem on the MES 30 as it would be on the MES 40.
The vent being on the right side, if it presents a problem can be dealt with.

The only other thing I don't like about it is it doesn't have the Window in the Door, but that's just me---I'm spoiled after 7 years with windows. I wouldn't want to go back to a Non-window MES.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (Dec 14, 2017)

These are back on sale at Cabelas for $129+ free shipping minus the rebate...still a good deal.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MASTERBUILT-SE-ELCTR-BLK-PROB/2583054.uts?slotId=9


----------



## dr k (Dec 15, 2017)

CoogSmoke said:


> Can anyone tell what generation this MES 30 is?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/30-Digital-Smoker-with-Pewter-Door/825793330
> 
> ...


I'd call MB and say you received only three racks out of four. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Dec 15, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Looks exactly like mine except the silver door and 1 less rack.   I actually called Masterbuilt and YES someone answered and took the time to confirm for me but looks Gen1 to me.  $50?!  Great deal.  Be sure and get an AMNPS for it.
> 
> Can I buy a remote from Masterbuilt and worth it?


I'd call MB. Maybe controllers with light and meat probe buttons pair to a remote. 
-Kurt


----------



## CoogSmoke (Dec 23, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That is a "Hybrid", with the Gen #1 exterior, and the Gen #2.5 Interior.
> 
> 
> Bear



I did my first smoke today with my Hybrid MES 30, and discovered that the 5x8 AMAZEN does NOT fit in the bottom left spot like in other MES 30 models.

My options now are:  1 - to put it at an angle. 2 - to put it on top of the heat shield, but then i can't fit the tray. 3 - put it on the bottom rack which means i lose 1 rack. Any suggestions?

Really bummed that it doesn't fit. I should have probably measured before hand, but i just assumed the tray would fit in all the MES 30s. 

Here are some pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

CoogSmoke said:


> I did my first smoke today with my Hybrid MES 30, and discovered that the 5x8 AMAZEN does NOT fit in the bottom left spot like in other MES 30 models.
> 
> My options now are:  1 - to put it at an angle. 2 - to put it on top of the heat shield, but then i can't fit the tray. 3 - put it on the bottom rack which means i lose 1 rack. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...




Yeah, I figured that. It only fits there in a Gen #1, on top of the Support Bars. 
It was actually designed to fit on the support rods of the Gen #1.
Your interior is the same as the interior of an MES 30 Gen #2.5, so you aren't losing anything important.
Your best place is the same as in my MES 40 Gen #2.5, which is on the right end of the bottom rack.
Then you can pull the dumper out 2 or 3" for air flow to the AMNPS, and push it back in for less air.
I never use the bottom rack anyway, because it's too close to the Heating Element.


Bear


----------



## normanaj (Dec 24, 2017)

> I did my first smoke today with my Hybrid MES 3c0, and discovered that the 5x8 AMAZEN does NOT fit in the bottom left spot like in other MES 30 models.
> 
> My options now are: 1 - to put it at an angle. 2 - to put it on top of the heat shield, but then i can't fit the tray. 3 - put it on the bottom rack which means i lose 1 rack. Any suggestions?
> 
> Really bummed that it doesn't fit. I should have probably measured before hand, but i just assumed the tray would fit in all the MES 30s.



I've been using the Amazen tubes.I will use two of them if I'm going to be doing a long smoke,the only drawback is that you must open the door to replace the first one but the time the door spends open is minimal and what little heat is lost is recovered quickly as the MES is so well insulated.

Many have complained the tubes roll around...I just use a couple of small exhaust style c-clamps on the tube,this will allow for air to get underneath the tube and will certainly keep the tube from moving.

I've only had my MES 30 since black friday but I've been using/experimenting with it constantly.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 24, 2017)

Just realized that I never updated this thread and my smoker is a hybrid too and does not fit the AMNPS either.  I tried a few things but think I will stack 3 bricks on the left and place AMNPS on top.  I am a big fan of thermal mass...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Just realized that I never updated this thread and my smoker is a hybrid too and does not fit the AMNPS either.  I tried a few things but think I will stack 3 bricks on the left and place AMNPS on top.  I am a big fan of thermal mass...



Thermal mass there is fine, but putting the AMNPS on top of Bricks doesn't give you air flow to it.
The best place to put it is what I said above, in post #26.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 26, 2017)

I saw a video of a gen 2.5 40 that was way overloaded with wood chips and you couldn't see anything through the window from all the dense smoke.  What it did reveal was the open design of the chip housing compared to the gen 1, with the top rising to the right wall, the air coming in the chip loader was shooting straight up the right wall.  So the right side has a lot of air rising for the Amnps.
-Kurt


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello all, first time posting here (I will do roll-call shortly). 

I am looking at a similar MES on sale here in Canada. 

https://www.cabelas.ca/product/9889...tlink&utm_campaign=Custom+Link&utm_content=NA

I know it is the hybrid but my concern is the vent being on the "wrong side". Bear, you mention it can be "dealt with", how does one do that? I searched a fair bit around here but didn't find mention regarding ways around the vent location issue (sorry if I missed it). 

Given the model I am looking at is 199 and it also includes the 2 bonus accessory racks, I want to jump on it, but I fear the vent being on the wrong side will be more hassle than waiting on a full gen 2.5 with the vent on the other side. I'd also like to maybe wait to get a 40 inch model, but this price and bonus racks make it really hard to pass up. 

I am coming from a Bradley that was chronically under-powered and I am not the most handy with electrical stuff so never got around to wiring up a PID or second element. I plan on running the Amazen tube since I don't often go for big long smokes. Thanks in advance for the feedback, cheers


----------



## dr k (Dec 27, 2017)

With the 30" it doesn't really matter what side the top vent is on because it's smaller than the 40" so the element is more in the center than the 40".  The heating element housing is more open in your pic, letting heat out more freely than the standard gen 1 chip housing.  This should be just fine if you want a small 30".


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 27, 2017)

dr k said:


> With the 30" it doesn't really matter what side the top vent is on because it's smaller than the 40" so the element is more in the center than the 40".  The heating element housing is more open in your pic, letting heat out more freely than the standard gen 1 chip housing.  This should be just fine if you want a small 30".



Thank you for your reply. I can see the 30 inch having less of an issue for heat swings, but I wasn't sure how big of an issue it'd be given the element, the smoker tube, and the vent will all be on the same side.

I'd love to go with the 40 inch version but they are exceptionally hard to find in Canada (gen 2.5s anyways) and this 30 inch with the bonus racks is mighty appealing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2017)

dr k said:


> With the 30" *it doesn't really matter what side the top vent is on because it's smaller than the 40" so the element is more in the center than the 40".  *The heating element housing is more open in your pic, letting heat out more freely than the standard gen 1 chip housing.  This should be just fine if you want a small 30".




That may be true with other generations, but even though there is less problem of heat balance, I still needed a Heat deflector in my Gen #1 MES 30.
That was the only MES 30 I had.  No problem with the MES 30 Gen #2.5 ????
I never studied them, because to me they're too small.

Bear


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 27, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That may be true with other generations, but even though there is less problem of heat balance, I still needed a Heat deflector in my Gen #1 MES 30.
> That was the only MES 30 I had.  No problem with the MES 30 Gen #2.5 ????
> I never studied them, because to me they're too small.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear, 

I am hoping that the difference in design will help offset the heat spread in the box, although a heatshield is a feasible thing to install if it doesn't. I am already going to go up in size from the Bradley 4 rack (573 sq in to 721 I think) so that will help, but since I can't even find a retailer for the 2.5 40 inch models I fear I will have to do with this. I tried calling Masterbuilt directly but was on hold for 28 minutes and gave up lol.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 27, 2017)

I fear Bear might be a bit of a perfectionist about the vent issue but then again he IS giving his expert opinion...  Even with the problem of the vent location I am easily producing the best TBS and consistent temps I ever had in 20 years fooling with charcoal and propane.  His point is well taken but I think many could live with it or later mod if need be.  Remember the tubes are for higher temps and AMNPS for lower temps/more ideal for MES.  I was dead set on a tube until I researched but so happy I went with the tray/AMNPS.


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

zwiller said:


> I fear Bear might be a bit of a perfectionist about the vent issue but then again he IS giving his expert opinion...  Even with the problem of the vent location I am easily producing the best TBS and consistent temps I ever had in 20 years fooling with charcoal and propane.  His point is well taken but I think many could live with it or later mod if need be.  Remember the tubes are for higher temps and AMNPS for lower temps/more ideal for MES.  I was dead set on a tube until I researched but so happy I went with the tray/AMNPS.


Thanks for that,

I can appreciate being a perfectionist, but given I am a weekend warrior, this MES 30 may be a good fit for me. 

Conversely, I was just looking around at the US retailers for the 40 inch models and stumbled upon the Cabela's exclusive MES 40. Comes with the 6 racks included and is on sale for 279. Given it's also free shipping to a border crossing company, I'd be into it for about 400 when the smoke settles. http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-BY-MB-BLACK-SMOKER-W-BT/1934608.uts?slotId=11

Given the Cabela's version comes with a lifetime warranty, that helps regarding peace of mind. I've been thinking a lot about this back and forth and I think the 30, with the bonus racks, is an adequate size for me. But....I love the idea of having the larger element and the extra space with a lifetime warranty for less than 200 more. Hmmmm....

Thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

Thundamonkey said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> I can appreciate being a perfectionist, but given I am a weekend warrior, this MES 30 may be a good fit for me.
> 
> ...




That's a good one (Gen #2.5) as long as you're OK with no window.
I'm spoiled from 8 years of having a window, so I wouldn't want it, but it is a good model.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

zwiller said:


> I fear Bear might be a bit of a perfectionist about the vent issue but then again he IS giving his expert opinion...  Even with the problem of the vent location I am easily producing the best TBS and consistent temps I ever had in 20 years fooling with charcoal and propane.  His point is well taken but I think many could live with it or later mod if need be.  Remember the tubes are for higher temps and AMNPS for lower temps/more ideal for MES.  I was dead set on a tube until I researched but so happy I went with the tray/AMNPS.




Actually the Tube is for Higher Altitudes, and the AMNPS "Tray" is for low altitudes.
They are both good for any temp below 275°.

The AMNS is only for Dust & only good for below about 220°.

Bear


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> That's a good one (Gen #2.5) as long as you're OK with no window.
> I'm spoiled from 8 years of having a window, so I wouldn't want it, but it is a good model.
> 
> Bear


I am very much tempted and have no issues lacking a window, it's just getting the big bugger here that will be the issue lol. I do love the size though.....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 28, 2017)

I would get a smoker that goes over 275°
:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I would get a smoker that goes over 275°
> :)




Then you're on the wrong thread.

Bye.


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't have much of a desire to do hotter, I've had some good fun with low and slow. Thank you though


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 28, 2017)

My smoker is a MES 30 Gen 1.  Not fancy.  No window.  No problems with heat diffusion due to the RH exhaust.  As with all MES smokers, the therms are totally inaccurate, but a good digital therm solves that problem.  It puts out great Q.
As far as problems fitting an AMNPS in, no problem.  But I added a mailbox mod (very simple, very cheap, very effective).
It holds more than enough meat for Miss Linda and me.  If you plan on feeding an army, then definitely go for the MES 40.  But I can easily cook for 4 adults and 2 kids (that's the most I've ever fed at one time) in my MES 30.
Gary


----------



## Thundamonkey (Dec 28, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> My smoker is a MES 30 Gen 1.  Not fancy.  No window.  No problems with heat diffusion due to the RH exhaust.  As with all MES smokers, the therms are totally inaccurate, but a good digital therm solves that problem.  It puts out great Q.
> As far as problems fitting an AMNPS in, no problem.  But I added a mailbox mod (very simple, very cheap, very effective).
> It holds more than enough meat for Miss Linda and me.  If you plan on feeding an army, then definitely go for the MES 40.  But I can easily cook for 4 adults and 2 kids (that's the most I've ever fed at one time) in my MES 30.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, 

I usually only cook for 6-8 adults (4 spatchcocked chickens and some sausage) but I do have a few buddies who have me do their birthday parties and it ends up me doing 2-3 rounds in one day with the smoker and that becomes rather trying near the end when 40 people are looking for more smoked goodness from me lol. 

I have a good wireless dual probe setup, so that will be easy to adjust once I get a new rig going. Thank you for the reminder


----------



## zwiller (Dec 29, 2017)

Thundamonkey said:


> Thanks Gary,
> 
> I usually only cook for 6-8 adults (4 spatchcocked chickens and some sausage) but I do have a few buddies who have me do their birthday parties and it ends up me doing 2-3 rounds in one day with the smoker and that becomes rather trying near the end when 40 people are looking for more smoked goodness from me lol.
> 
> I have a good wireless dual probe setup, so that will be easy to adjust once I get a new rig going. Thank you for the reminder



With that volume I'd get the 40 or 2-30's :D.


----------

